# need help sexing my Red Devil



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi long time reader, first time poster.

I would need some help sexing my Red Devil. He/she is about 8 months old and around 6-7 inch long. Is it too early to determine the sex? Thank in advance.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's the pictures of my Red Devil. Thank

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5019909&l=976ebf4ce8&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5019910&l=ee0a932c8e&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5019913&l=47d68e56fe&id=519626524


----------



## sidewindersnake (Aug 4, 2010)

LordDracula said:


> Here's the pictures of my Red Devil. Thank
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5019909&l=976ebf4ce8&id=519626524
> 
> ...


looks like a male to me


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi thank for you reply?

How can you tell? The little hump on the head? If it's really a male I'm guessing the hump will get bigger when the fish get older?

Thank


----------



## sidewindersnake (Aug 4, 2010)

LordDracula said:


> Hi thank for you reply?
> 
> How can you tell? The little hump on the head? If it's really a male I'm guessing the hump will get bigger when the fish get older?
> 
> Thank


like with most cichlids you tell by the dorsal fin on females the fin is rounded off and on males it come to more f a point and yes the hump will get bigger when he gets older


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

sidewindersnake said:


> LordDracula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thank for you reply?
> ...


That's actually very inaccurate, and with most cichlids is wrong. Pointed dorsals - or any other fin - are not an accurate indication of sex at all, especially in American cichlids. Also - there is no telling what hump size any fish will get. Just because it may be a male, doesn't mean it will get a hump. Development depends on many different factors, such as genetics, dominance, feeding, water and living conditions...etc.

In order to tell, we'd need a good picture of the vent of your fish (right by the anal fin). Very nice fish though.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

hmmmm will try to take a picture like that. i"m guessing a close up is needed?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, it doesn't have to be super close up, but closer helps.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are new pictures of my red devil. Hopefully they are good enough to help the experts determine if it's a male or a female.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162119&l=9555fb8722&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162120&l=5e0c635752&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162121&l=0b223d0fed&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162124&l=9557ccac7f&id=519626524

Pictures of the tank 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162147&l=f2f78c9b77&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162148&l=71958942f6&id=519626524

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5162149&l=d813e0ffdd&id=519626524

Thank


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like you have yourself a male.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank sinister

And i'm guessing he's probably a mix of Red Devil and Midas?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *LordDracula*,

Nice Tank & RD. I like the way you decorated the tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank mlancaster


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

LordDracula said:


> Thank sinister
> 
> And i'm guessing he's probably a mix of Red Devil and Midas?


Unless you purchased him from an extremely reputable breeder, 99% likely yes.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the others...about everything.

How do you keep the tank looking so nice?

Almost all of my large cichlids "redecorate" their tanks on a daily basis....that includes digging huge gravel craters, destroying all plants (real or fake), and moving around any object that they can. And the behavior is even more intense with isolated "wet pet" fish.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Very easy

I redecorate the tank everyday too after work HAHA. Will see who get tired first. Me or the fish.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Trust me...unless you have OCD, you will get tired first.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

You're probably right
But so far i don't mind redecorating behind him.


----------

